# NETFLIX UHD nur mit HDCP 2.2 ??



## RNG_AGESA (25. Oktober 2019)

gibt es eine möglichkeit bei NETFLIX die streamqualität zu erhöhen ohne einen nativen 4k monitor (HDCP 2.2)? 
https://help.netflix.com/de/node/23931

zum problem
mein monitor hat eine 3840x1600 auflösung (21:9), der stream wird jedoch in max HD ausgegeben trotz UHD-Abo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


natürlich kann ich jetzt das bild "strechen" aber das ergebnis ist immer gleich > totale verpixelung


edit: 
es wird immer besser 
"Multimonitor User sind jedoch außen vor. Es darf nur ein Monitor angeschlossen werden, damit HDCP 2.2 greift"


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2019)

Das gleiche wie im anderen thread, du hast keinen UHD Monitor.
Du kannst höchstens mal versuchen per dsr 3840*2160 einzustellen und gucken ob es dann klappt.


----------



## huenni87 (25. Oktober 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das gleiche wie im anderen thread, du hast keinen UHD Monitor.
> Du kannst höchstens mal versuchen per dsr 3840*2160 einzustellen und gucken ob es dann klappt.



Wird nicht viel bringen. Es ist 21:9, dann hat er immer noch schwarze Balken links und rechts neben dem Bild. In der Nvidia Systemsteuerung kannst du die DSR Auflösungen anschauen. Da gibts auch ne 5000xirgendwas. 

Das erklärt auch die Beschreibung aus dem anderen Threat. Ich dachte es handelt sich um einen 38" 16:9 TV.

Kannst ja mal das probieren: YouTube

Aber am Ende wird das Bild immer hochgezoomt sein. 21:9 Monitore werden da eben noch nicht wirklich richtig unterstützt.


----------



## DOcean (25. Oktober 2019)

ohne hdcp2.2 geht da nix in UHD....



> Um Filme und Serien am Desktop oder Media-PC in höchster Auflösung wiedergeben zu können, wird mindestens ein *60-Hz-Monitor*, *Windows 10 1709* (Fall Creators Update), *Microsoft Edge* oder die *Windows 10-App von Netflix* benötigt.
> Dabei  müssen sowohl Grafikkarte als auch Bildschirm HDCP 2.2(High-bandwidth  Digital Content Protection)-fähig sein. Im jeweiligen  Grafikkartentreiber von Geforce oder Radeon kann zumindest der  grundlegende *HDCP-Status* (aktiv oder nicht) in Erfahrung gebracht werden.
> 
> Sollte dies nicht ausreichen oder gelingen, bietet Cyberlink mit dem kostenlosen
> ...


Guide: Netflix in 4K am PC - So schaut ihr in UHD/4K auf dem PC


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (25. Oktober 2019)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Aber am Ende wird das Bild immer hochgezoomt sein. 21:9 Monitore werden da eben noch nicht wirklich richtig unterstützt.



Das ist nicht ganz korrekt. Ich habe schon einiges auf Netflix gesehen was nativ 21:9 war. 
Wenn ich den gleichen Film/Serie auf meinen 16:9 verschoben habe, hatte ich oben und unten schwarze Balken.
Zu 4K Content kann ich nix sagen da ich nur das FullHD Abo habe, da 4K wegen Multi Monitor Setup eh nicht laufen wird.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Oktober 2019)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Es ist 21:9, dann hat er immer noch schwarze Balken links und rechts neben dem Bild.


Rechts und Links hast du immer wenn ein 16:9 auf 21:9 angezeigt wird. In diesem Fall was der TS zeigt hat er auch noch oben und unten die Balken und das liegt daran das im Film die schwarzen Balken mit dabei sind und das liegt daran das aus einem 21:9 Film ein 16:9 Film gemacht wurde. Nebeneffekt auf 21:9 ist dann das die Balken ringsherum sind und der Film im Grunde immer noch 16:9 ist.

Es gibt vereinzelnd aber auch Filme die echte 21:9 haben.
Habe ich schon auf Amazon Prime gesehen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (25. Oktober 2019)

idiocracy lässt grüßen 

*
Does Netflix support ultrawide?*
"Ultrawide Video is a solid tool if you don't mind the 720p limit on Netflix. An alternative is the *Netflix Windows app: it lets you play videos at 1080p, but doesn't support ultrawide resolutions*."

*What percentage of Netflix movies are shot in 21:9?*
A whopping 67% of Netflix's original movies and shows are filmed in 21:9**, meaning that you can stream in widescreen to your heart's content!

und ich so 
*facepalm*


----------



## colormix (25. Oktober 2019)

Diese Balken bekommt man aber mit der Zoom Funktion (Voll Bild Einstellung )  weg dann ist nur das Bild etwas abgeschnitten .

Filme sind nicht in 21:9 sondern in 16:9 Voll HD oder UHD .
ist ein Ähnliches Problem wie von SD Inhalten auf HD Inhalten,
wird manchmal nicht Richtig Umgesetzt  so das man Ränder hat 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das gleiche wie im anderen thread, du hast keinen UHD Monitor.
> Du kannst höchstens mal versuchen per dsr 3840*2160 einzustellen und gucken ob es dann klappt.



 3840*2160 = 16:9 UHD
was er hat 21:9 ist UHD nur eben nicht 16:9 sondern 21:9 
genauer gesagt nicht das TV übliche UHD Format, sondern ein anderes , das ist vielleicht 3K UHD ?

wenn man k.A hat lieber lassen gelle


----------



## RNG_AGESA (25. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Diese Baken bekommt man aber mit der Zoom Funktion (Voll Bild Einstellung )  weg dann ist nur das Bild etwas abgeschnitten .


um die balken geht es hier eigentlich nicht - nur um den upstream, 
bisher mit 1080p (HD) trotz 1600p Monitor+2160p (UHD) Abo


----------



## hwk (25. Oktober 2019)

3840x1600 is aber halt nunmal auch kein UHD ... Die App wird am Ende wahrscheinlich einfach so blöd sein und einfach nur "sehen" "oh zu wenig Pixel => kein UHD Stream".  (abgesehen von den anderen Einschränkungen)
Würde mich am Ende nicht wirklich wundern


----------



## ryzen1 (25. Oktober 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> "Multimonitor User sind jedoch außen vor. Es darf nur ein Monitor angeschlossen werden, damit HDCP 2.2 greift"



Multimonitor User sind eben nicht ausgeschlossen.
Es müssen lediglich alle angeschlossenen Monitore die Anforderungen für das Netflix UHD erfüllen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (25. Oktober 2019)

hwk schrieb:


> 3840x1600 is aber halt nunmal auch kein UHD ... Die App wird am Ende wahrscheinlich einfach so blöd sein und einfach nur "sehen" "oh zu wenig Pixel => kein UHD Stream".  (abgesehen von den anderen Einschränkungen)
> Würde mich am Ende nicht wirklich wundern


genau das ist ja das problem und die app ist nicht nur blöd, sondern hirntot. 
entweder ultrawide in max. 1080p oder natives 16:9 wegen HDCP 2.2 für 4k inkl. balken 

kannste dir nicht ausdenken sowas


----------



## colormix (25. Oktober 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> um die balken geht es hier eigentlich nicht - nur um den upstream,
> bisher mit 1080p (HD) trotz 1600p Monitor+2160p (UHD) Abo


meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben wenn die Internet Geschwindigkeit   nicht ausreicht  das  die Auflösung reduziert wird, 
vll ist es bei dir ?
Welcher Player oder welcher Smat Taugliche Receiver wird denn genutzt ,  beim  Receiver  ist es schwierig die sind für das 16:9 UHD 4K ausgelegt , bei meinem   gibt es feste 4:3 und 16:9 und SD,HD und UHD Einstellungen sind aber alle auf das TV Format ausgelegt,
bei Exotischem  Formt würde ich nur die Auto Einstellungen  verwenden und bei HDMI die 1:1 so wie es gesendet wird   versuchen.


----------



## Venom89 (25. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Diese Balken bekommt man aber mit der Zoom Funktion (Voll Bild Einstellung )  weg dann ist nur das Bild etwas abgeschnitten .



Super Idee 



> Filme sind nicht in 21:9 sondern in 16:9 Voll HD oder UHD .
> ist ein Ähnliches Problem wie von SD Inhalten auf HD Inhalten,
> wird manchmal nicht Richtig Umgesetzt  so das man Ränder hat



100% falsch. Glückwunsch 





> 3840*2160 = 16:9 UHD
> was er hat 21:9 ist UHD nur eben nicht 16:9 sondern 21:9
> genauer gesagt nicht das TV übliche UHD Format, sondern ein anderes , das ist vielleicht 3K UHD ?



 
Uwuhd sollte es sich schimpfen und die Netflix App kennt diese Auflösung schlichtweg nicht. 



> wenn man k.A hat lieber lassen gelle



Sagte der der 16:9 als den Standard für Filme nannte.


----------



## colormix (25. Oktober 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Super Idee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist das heutige TV Standard Format nicht das Standard Kino Format , bei Netflix  sind  einige Inhalte in 16:9 .
Ich hatte mal das Probe Abo .
Und wer nur über Kabel Vodafone SD schaut bekommt das garicht mit das wo HD und UHD drauf steht das die Inhalte dem nicht immer entsprechen .


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> 3840*2160 = 16:9 UHD
> was er hat 21:9 ist UHD nur eben nicht 16:9 sondern 21:9
> genauer gesagt nicht das TV übliche UHD Format, sondern ein anderes , das ist vielleicht 3K UHD ?
> 
> wenn man k.A hat lieber lassen gelle


Warum schreibst du dann hier? 
Es gibt kein 21:9 UHD oder 3K UHD. 

@TE 
Entweder du probierst es mit einer selbst erstellten Auflösung oder du musst halt nen UHD Monitor kaufen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (25. Oktober 2019)

es ist wohl so dass es bei NETFLIX entweder HD gibt oder UHD für ausschließlich 4k monitore/bildschirme (HDCP 2.2) im 16:9 format
für QHD, QHD+ ist nur HD vorgesehen 

sehr schade aber es ist wie es ist....ist nur die frage wozu NETFLIX überhaupt 21:9 formate produziert..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*facepalm*


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2019)

Versuch mal ob du per CRU eine custom resolution erstellen kannst.
Oder per DSR im Treiber, eine niedrigere Auflösung hochskalieren kannst.
Die 21:9 Formate werden ja trotzdem als 16:9 ausgegeben, die Balken sind da mit drin.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (25. Oktober 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Versuch mal ob du per CRU eine custom resolution erstellen kannst.
> Oder per DSR im Treiber, eine niedrigere Auflösung hochskalieren kannst.
> Die 21:9 Formate werden ja trotzdem als 16:9 ausgegeben, die Balken sind da mit drin.



moment


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2019)

CRU=custom resolution utility
DSR geht halt direkt im Nvidia Treiber.
Problem dabei ist aber, dass du keinen 16:9 Monitor hast.
Was heisst, dass DSR sollte eigentlich nur Auswirkungen auf deine native Auflösung 3840*1600 haben.
Deswegen mal DSR so einstellen, dass du eine Auflösung mit x*2160 hast.

CRU kann halt noch wesentlich mehr.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (25. Oktober 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> CRU=custom resolution utility
> DSR geht halt direkt im Nvidia Treiber.
> Problem dabei ist aber, dass du keinen 16:9 Monitor hast.
> Was heisst, dass DSR sollte eigentlich nur Auswirkungen auf deine native Auflösung 3840*1600 haben.
> ...


DSR müsste in meinem fall auf 1,35 gestellt werden (es gibt nur 1,20 oder 1,5 )

scheiß drauf. hab jetzt UHD zum monatsende gekündigt....


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2019)

Das ist natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## Venom89 (25. Oktober 2019)

@TE 
Konsequent gelöst 



colormix schrieb:


> Das ist das heutige TV Standard Format nicht das Standard Kino Format , bei Netflix  sind  einige Inhalte in 16:9 .



Trotzdem ist 21/9 häufiger anzutreffen bei Filmen. Auch bei Netflix, die ändern nicht das Seitenverhältnis 



> Ich hatte mal das Probe Abo .



Aber natürlich hattest Du das 



> Und wer nur über Kabel Vodafone SD schaut bekommt das garicht mit das wo HD und UHD drauf steht das die Inhalte dem nicht immer entsprechen .



Fernsehen ist von gestern. Falls es bei dir noch nicht angekommen ist. UHD können deine IPS Monitore übrigens nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist 21/9 häufiger anzutreffen bei Filmen. Auch bei Netflix, die ändern nicht das Seitenverhältnis



Selbst wenn der Film 21:9 ist, sendet Netflix ihn in 16:9 aus.
Also ja, sie ändern das Format.


----------



## Venom89 (25. Oktober 2019)

Nur weil die schwarzen Balken inbegriffen sind, ändert dies nichts am Seitenverhälnis des Filmes an sich .
So war dies gemeint 

Man könnte das ganze auch mal mit Kodi versuchen (Netflix input Stream addon).


----------



## colormix (25. Oktober 2019)

heute morgen hatte ich keine  Lust    Extra an zuschalten um  zu schauen ,  vom  Hersteller Technisat  weiß  ich selber wo  zu  dieses Einstellung  ist  

habe  jetzt meinen 4K Receiver  laufen  die  Einstellung  heißt bei Bild HDMI *native* da wird das 1:1 so  wie es gesendet wird an genommen die Kalibrierung macht dann der  Monitor oder  der  TV ..

UHD /50p oder  30/p ...  gibt  es auch  noch an Einstellungen .. 30 ruckelt  etwas 50  nicht *g*


Schauen ob im  Player  oder  wo mit  der  das Empfängt eine ähnliche  Einstellung gibt  HDMI *native*, der  TV oder Monitor die  Kalibrierung macht und das Signal 1:1 so wie  es gesendet  wird  der  Monitor die Umrechnung  macht .


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2019)

Und das soll ihm jetzt wie bei der fehlenden Auflösung helfen?
Für Netflix UHD braucht es ein UHD fähiges Gerät, das hat er aber leider nicht.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (26. Oktober 2019)

das gerät habe ich nicht aber mit dem EDGE browser, der ja von NETFLIX empfohlen wird,  gab es UHD für etwa 20min und es sah echt verdammt gut aus. das bild war gestochen scharf, kein blur, einfach perfekt. 
als ich dann den 2ten monitor ausgeschaltet habe (weil warum auch nicht) meldete die site einen fehler und ab da an wieder nur noch verpixelt, kein unterschied mehr zu FF


edit: versuche gerade zusammenhänge zu verstehen 
16:9 inhalte werden in UHD gezeigt mit den üblichen balken an den seiten 
21:9 können wohl auch UHD sein, es gibt aber einen cut nach 20min zurück zu HD 

200mbps reichen für  9-10 UHD filme zur selben zeit.. also daran liegt es nicht


----------



## colormix (26. Oktober 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und das soll ihm jetzt wie bei der fehlenden Auflösung helfen?
> .



Weil  das Upscaling  nicht  mehr  die  HW macht wo  mit  man Empfängt  sondern das über den  Monitor  oder  TV übergeben wird ,
das könnte   besser klappen muss man ausprobieren,
Einstellung  heiß  native da wird nichts verarbeitet oder angeglichen sondern das Format  so wie  es gesendet wird weiter  an den  Monitor oder TV gegeben der  dann Upscaling macht  > da könnten dann auch Formate gehen die  nicht vorgesehen sind , wenn  der  Player  oder  Receiver das nicht unterstützt  sieht es schlecht  ausl.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2019)

Da ist kein Player oder Receiver, das ist ein PC mit Monitor.
Dazu Netflix im Edge Browser.


----------



## colormix (26. Oktober 2019)

Ein  Browser  ist   kein  vernünftiger  Player  .


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2019)

Dann nenn mal einen, der mit Netflix funktioniert.


----------



## colormix (26. Oktober 2019)

Suchen   PC Sachen  interessieren mich  nicht  sonderlich UHD schaue ich auf  einem TV  so  wie  übern STC+ der hat  diese Einstellungen    funktioniert auch am PC Monitor .

Windoof10 UHD und  dann noch einen  MS Browser  so was tut  ich mir  nicht  freiwillig  an , alleine  schon  deswegen  weil man  nix   einstellen kann .


----------



## fipS09 (26. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Suchen   PC Sachen  interessieren mich  nicht  sonderlich UHD schaue ich auf  einem TV  so  wie  übern STC+ der hat  diese Einstellungen    funktioniert auch am PC Monitor .


Bitte kein OT, damit kann man doch garkein Netflix anschauen, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Suchen   PC Sachen  interessieren mich  nicht  sonderlich UHD schaue ich auf  einem TV  so  wie  übern STC+ der hat  diese Einstellungen    funktioniert auch am PC Monitor .
> 
> Windoof10 UHD und  dann noch einen  MS Browser  so was tut  ich mir  nicht  freiwillig  an , alleine  schon  deswegen  weil man  nix   einstellen kann .


Warum postest du hier dann, wenn du offensichtlich garkein Interesse am Thema des Threads hast?


----------



## colormix (26. Oktober 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum postest du hier dann, wenn du offensichtlich garkein Interesse am Thema des Threads hast?



Und warum postest du hier der gar keine UHD  Hardware  besitzt 
und einen Voll HD Monitor nicht von einem UHD Monitor mit Weit Sceen  nicht unterscheiden kann ?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2019)

Wow, ein Satz und alles falsch.
Also geht es dir mal wieder garnicht darum dem TE zu helfen. 
Hauptsache mal wieder Unsinn verbreiten.


----------



## colormix (26. Oktober 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wow, ein Satz und alles falsch.
> Also geht es dir mal wieder garnicht darum dem TE zu helfen.
> Hauptsache mal wieder Unsinn verbreiten.



Was kann ich dafür wenn du ein Problem damit hast und einen HD und einen UHD  Monitor nicht von ein andere unterscheiden kannst ? 

So was genau so was verirrt und du redest hier von Hilfe ?
den Leuten versuchen was einzureden ...


----------



## RNG_AGESA (26. Oktober 2019)

sagt mir doch einfach wie ich 1600p bei NETFLIX einstellen kann in meinem fall oder 1440p in den meisten anderen fällen mit dem PC & Ultrawide  

bei YOUTUBE gibt es doch auch die möglichkeit... seit bestimmt 10jahren und sollte doch inzwischen sowas wie standard sein für streamingdienste 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venom89 (26. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Und warum postest du hier der gar keine UHD  Hardware  besitzt



Was soll denn der Quatsch? Außerdem bist du doch derjenige der keine UHD Hardware besitzt 



colormix schrieb:


> Was kann ich dafür wenn du ein Problem damit hast und einen HD und einen UHD  Monitor nicht von ein andere unterscheiden kannst ?



Der Monitor ist weder FHD noch UHD.



> So was genau so was verirrt und du redest hier von Hilfe ?
> den Leuten versuchen was einzureden ...



Im Gegensatz zu dir hat er dem TE geholfen. Das dir das nicht klar ist sagt alles.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> sagt mir doch einfach wie ich 1600p bei NETFLIX einstellen kann in meinem fall oder 1440p in den meisten anderen fällen mit dem PC & Ultrawide
> 
> bei YOUTUBE gibt es doch auch die möglichkeit... seit bestimmt 10jahren und sollte doch inzwischen sowas wie standard sein für streamingdienste
> 
> ...



Kannst du nicht.
Du kannst nur per Plugin auf 21:9 umstellen.
Netflix bietet dir so keine feste Auflösung an.

@colormix
Du hast keine Ahnung und versuchst nur mich zu diffamieren.
Wenn du nicht weisst was DSR, dann frag halt.
Aber unterlass einfach deine Unterstellungen und hör auf mich zu belästigen.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Oktober 2019)

*Ich hab jetzt nur mal die letzten paar (22!) Spam-/OT-/BS-Beiträge entfernt. Bevor sich nächstes mal wieder so mancher User über eine Karte wundert, und sich wieder mit "Aber der hat doch angefangen Mama..." o.ä. rausreden will, hier noch einmal:

Klärt euren persönlichen Driss bitte endlich per PN!!!*


----------

